# Custom White Wall Tires * Coming Soon * 195-60-15



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

My name Moosa with Calli Tire and Wheel in Sacramento, CA. Just letting you guys know that I will be selling Custom Made White Wall Tires, hopefully in a few weeks. I have been in the tire and wheel business since 2000 and I took over this business from White's Kustom Make Wide Walls. Visit our myspace page to read about the process and to see some more pictures: White's myspace Page. 

I will be able to do any 13", 14", 15" to start in just about any size white wall. Later once after I get going, the plan is to do Motorcycle tires and add on Yellow and Red stripes also.

These pictures below are sample tire I did of a 195-60-15 White Wall tire. The White Wall is about 2" or 1-7/8" to be exact. I will be selling these tire for $90.00 plus shipping. They look bad ass out in the sun light.




























If you any questions or comments please let me know. I will keep you updated with this post.


----------



## 66since96 (Jul 17, 2008)

Cant see pics!!!


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to upload the pics.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

whats the average charge to do a set of 13's or 14's? (wide whites) checked the pics looks good.....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ANY 16'S??


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

these arent shaved at all? Shit let me know Ill take a set of 13's and 14's today for that price.... Let me know


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, these are not shaved white walls. It is a liquid rubber applied over the top of a black sidewall. Of course it not as simple as applying the rubber. Takes over 6 steps to make a black wall a white wall.

Pricing as of now would be before shipping:

13" $320 for a set 4 tires
14" & 15" $360 for a set of 4 tires

16" - what size tire are you running?


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Apr 29 2010, 07:03 PM~17345684
> *Yes, these are not shaved white walls.  It is a liquid rubber applied over the top of a black sidewall.  Of course it not as simple as applying the rubber.  Takes over 6 steps to make a black wall a white wall.
> 
> Pricing as of now would be before shipping:
> ...



hno: So how well do they hold up on a lowrider. will they rub of with time.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Apr 29 2010, 07:03 PM~17345684
> *Yes, these are not shaved white walls.  It is a liquid rubber applied over the top of a black sidewall.  Of course it not as simple as applying the rubber.  Takes over 6 steps to make a black wall a white wall.
> 
> Pricing as of now would be before shipping:
> ...


not sure... they are hard to find with whitewalls... so im really not sure... im looking for ideas... what do you think would look nice?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

will they turn yellow with time?????homie had a harley tire done and its yellow after a few months


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I did a tire when I first tried this system 6 months ago, and it is still white. One of step in making the white wall involves applying a sealer to the tire that block the oils.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

16" Tire: 225-60-16 or 235-60-16 are good low pro file 16" tires. I estimate the price to be about $425 for a set of 4 tires with white walls before shipping.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Callitw, Iseen in ur other post u sell shaved/buffed 13's 155 80 13 how much for a set shiped to 83687 shoot me a price for a set of 14 inch tires.

thanks


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Very tight looking. Do you have a facebook page too?


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 29 2010, 09:34 PM~17346774
> *Callitw, Iseen in ur other post u sell shaved/buffed 13's 155 80 13 how much for a set shiped to 83687 shoot me a price for  a set of 14 inch tires.
> 
> thanks
> *


$350 shipped to your door, a set of 4 175-70-14 1.25" buffed white walls.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Apr 30 2010, 12:34 AM~17348637
> *Very tight looking.  Do you have a facebook page too?
> *


Just the Myspace page I took over at the moment, I will setup a facebook page soon.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Apr 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17346093
> *hno: So how well do they hold up on a lowrider. will they rub of with time.
> *


The white wall will not rub of or peel off, it is bonded to the tire.


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@Apr 30 2010, 12:57 PM~17351612
> *Just the Myspace page I took over at the moment, I will setup a facebook page soon.
> *



Cool. I'm never really on Myspace anymore, but please post in here when you set up the FB page.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

SOUNDS LIKE WE COULD NEVER RUN OUT OF WHITE WALLS NOW.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

I just bought some 16 inch D's, so I hope you start doin' 16's soon.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

what is the thickness of a 14 white wall on say a 185-75-14? im looking for a monster big whitewall like 3 1/2 or 4 :wow: can you do them?


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

do you think its possible that you can do the white wall all the way in so that you dont have a black ring around the rim before white wall starts.

like the old school bias ply wide whites that were on bombs and old ass chevys ?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## crowthejuggalo (Feb 9, 2009)

can u do 195/50/15 white wall


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

wtf man? you've been on (last active may 14th) where ya at?


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry guys I've have had a lot going on at the moment. I promise to check the forums every day during the week.

FYI: I am thinking about getting a booth at the upcoming Socios Car Show in Sacramento. I will let you know for sure by Friday.

Also - I know some of you guys were worried about the tires turning yellow or browning. I thought that this would not be a problem, but it turns out on new tires that are NOT made in the USA seem to turn yelllow. Those tires seem to have a lot plastics and oils in the sidewalls.

I have made two more tires, one is a Goodyear tire and the White Wall is about 1.25" big, the other is custom lettering. I will post pics shortly.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I did this lettering with a vinyl stencil. I think I still needs some R&D in this area. 









195-60-15 1.25" WW - Looks just like the old buffed 1.25" El Dorado WW tire.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crowthejuggalo_@May 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17430436
> *can u do 195/50/15 white wall
> *


I've got to see if I can find the tire in USA made brand that is cheap. Those other brands made in China, Taiwan, Japan, etc. will turn yellow after a week, unless the tires have about 1500 miles on them before the WW is applied. 

That size being a low low profile tire good used is hard to come by. But, if you have a good used set of tires, I can add it on to those no problem.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 2 2010, 07:55 PM~17367999
> *what is the thickness of a 14 white wall on say a 185-75-14? im looking for a monster big whitewall like 3 1/2 or 4 :wow:  can you do them?
> *


GT Champiro makes a factory 1" WW in the 185-75-14, $62 a tire. For a bigger white wall 3.5" let me check and see if I can find a tire.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Have you try'ed any W/W cleaner on those walls yet ? Will it rub off with A plastic W/W brush ?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@May 19 2010, 07:22 PM~17543909
> *GT Champiro makes a factory 1" WW in the 185-75-14, $62 a tire.  For a bigger white wall 3.5" let me check and see if I can find a tire.
> *


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 19 2010, 07:11 PM~17544315
> *Have you try'ed any W/W cleaner on those walls yet ? Will it rub off with A plastic W/W brush ?
> *


You can wash em with brush and water, but what works best is to use a spray de-greaser like simple green or some 70% rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle.


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a vendor booth at the upcoming Socios Car Show in Sacramento on May 30th. I will have the white wall tires I pictured on the May 19th post on display for you guys to come and check out. I think I might give away a set of the 195-60-15 1.25" WW to someone who is willing to try them out.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17592367
> *I got a vendor booth at the upcoming Socios Car Show in Sacramento on May 30th.  I will have the white wall tires I pictured on the May 19th post on display for you guys to come and check out.  I think I might give away a set of the 195-60-15 1.25" WW to someone who is willing to try them out.
> *


I'LL TRY OUT SOME 16" WHITE WALLS...


----------



## chapulincolorao (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17592367
> *I got a vendor booth at the upcoming Socios Car Show in Sacramento on May 30th.  I will have the white wall tires I pictured on the May 19th post on display for you guys to come and check out.  I think I might give away a set of the 195-60-15 1.25" WW to someone who is willing to try them out.
> *


Im on some 15 x8s , And Ill pay 4 shipping . :biggrin:


----------



## callitw (Apr 8, 2010)

I will make decision after the show. I might give the set to someone local, or ship them out. Either I will make a decision next week.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Give it to some one local :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

u cant armor all them or they will turn yellow, and bleach white works great on these, they will stay white for years if u dont armorall


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Any more pictures? Have you applied whitewalls to low profile tires yet? I'd love to see how those turn out.


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

do u have a pic of these on a car:


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

how much to do a set of 21 18 on my road king? Do i have to dismount the tire?


----------



## philflow (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by callitw_@May 19 2010, 06:05 PM~17543762
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Yeaaaaaaaaa... :biggrin: 

Thats exactaly what I've been lookin' for.  

195/60/15 with the 1.25 ww

My man! How much shipped?? ..playa's price.

tryin' ta' get up on them old school el dorado's lookin' ass tires lol 

:thumbsup: :yes: 

Hit me back!!

:boink:


----------



## El Lucky Duece (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm interested in a set of you 195 60 15. How much and what the lead time? Can I pick them up in Sac, will you mount them or do I need to get them mounted somewhere else?

Thanks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 6pucker (Oct 20, 2010)

still making the 195/60/15?


----------



## JimmyMac (Jan 4, 2022)

callitw said:


> My name Moosa with Calli Tire and Wheel in Sacramento, CA. Just letting you guys know that I will be selling Custom Made White Wall Tires, hopefully in a few weeks. I have been in the tire and wheel business since 2000 and I took over this business from White's Kustom Make Wide Walls. Visit our myspace page to read about the process and to see some more pictures: White's myspace Page.
> 
> I will be able to do any 13", 14", 15" to start in just about any size white wall. Later once after I get going, the plan is to do Motorcycle tires and add on Yellow and Red stripes also.
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A NUMBER I REACH YOU AT. I would like to pick some up ASAP.


----------

